# Axolotl Babies (pics)



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Just some photos of the baby axies 

Still only tiny. pics are a close up 






































The first ones are wild type/leucy crosses, we're not sure what they will be like as adults yet. We're hoping for some leucistics though

We also have a batch of golden albinos but only one picture as they didn't come out as well


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

one question, what r they? fish?


----------



## muxers91 (Mar 3, 2007)

i wish i seen my loltls when they were at that stage congrats:no1:


----------



## 3Way-Steve (Jan 9, 2007)

awesome axies - they're all way cool

how big are they now?

Steve


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Those pictures were taken a couple of days ago, i'll try and find a picture that shows them to scale. They are tiny, pics are only to show what they look like, and theres over a hundred of the little buggers :lol: I'd say at the minute the biggest are 1cm long or under.

Powderpuff - they are axolotls...

See:

Axolotl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Or google 

we're popping out now but will stick some pics up later


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

just taken some pics for you while Mason's in the shower... 


































the darker ones all hatched before the golden ones... and so are a little bigger...

we had them as eggs, and have raised them from there!  

Sami


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

Awww so cute.: victory:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Aww they look amazing. Do you get born from eggs like frog spawn?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

waaaa, very nice!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

yeah, it is like frogspawn


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Wow what fab pics


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

They are absolutly awesome! I never really twigged that they went through the whole kind of process like frogs do (duh! great zoology student I am!)

They are lovely in a squishy tadpole kind of way


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks guys  

i love my axolotls... they're one of my favourite amphibians :flrt:

the babies will be for sale in a couple of months time, when they're ready to go, and eating bloodworm and pellets. 
if anyone's interested, PM us, and we'll put u on the list! 

sami


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

awh they are beautiful, bet you are well proud :smile:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

wow there tiny, and sooo cute  thanks for the pics, amazing quality


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

Well I learn something new every day on this forum! What amazing creatures (and how random the stuff about them on wiki)


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I must admit until I met sami i'd not heard of them.

Even with the array of reptiles and other pets in my house now the axies are amongst the strangest and one of the only ones that 99% of people have never even heard of never mind considered as a pet 

We had to sell/swap/buy recently to bring in new bloodlines and had to get rid of an absolutely HUGE (wildtype) female, she just didn't fit in with our breeding plans and (more to the point) ate anything put in her tank with her (other axies included unfortunately. She was under 1 year old and bigger than all of the other 2 year old plus axies. She ate like a bloody beardie! you could literally hand feed her cube after cube of bloodworm (she'd take/eat the cubes whole too!!)

I had big hopes about breeding her until one morning I found instead of 1.1 axies in that particular tank there was only 0.1 (her) and some bits!

Shame we didn't have the space to keep her in a tank on her own as she hand fed and was generally a nice pet (other than the habit of murdering any other axie that came near!), we ust didn't have the space to be able to justify her having a tank to herself.


----------



## whoevaur (Jan 29, 2007)

i like to refer to them as hamster fish :lol2: im so intregied to see them develop. good luck


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

lol hamster fish.. i like it! 

sami


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

i remember breeding these in the early 80's,used to be so prolific that i stocked all the local ponds and canals with them,naughty i know but there ya go,might be some wild ones around Brum still.
gaz


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

haha wild brummy axies. cooool  

i'll get my family to look out for them!  

sami


----------



## Mark Harrington (Mar 5, 2007)

*Care for axolotls*

have been thinking and looking around for an amphibious pet for school, saw some great Axolotls today. I have a cold water tank with filter and am hoping to buy one or two soon as the tank is set up and matured. Any advice on care, picking a specimen?


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

how much u looking for ? fer well grown ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

cool pics!

and their so sweet


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

once they are grown on... ie taking frozen bloodworm and pellets, they will be £15 each. 

for care etc... there was another thread i posted on... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/23235-axolotl.html

and a website that is pretty good is Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander 

hope this helps!  

sami


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> once they are grown on... ie taking frozen bloodworm and pellets, they will be £15 each.
> 
> for care etc... there was another thread i posted on... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/23235-axolotl.html
> 
> ...


If any body buys 30 axies then it's £250 and you can have Sami thrown in too..'. If anyone wants to part ex their Mrs in then i'm open to offers :lol:


----------



## Solo (Dec 23, 2006)

Those are so cute - I am tempted LOL - plus I'm only 20 mins or so from you!!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Solo said:


> Those are so cute - I am tempted LOL - plus I'm only 20 mins or so from you!!


We can add you to the list of people getting a PM/Email when they are ready to go?

Really cheap to setup and care for (tank, filter, sand,bloodword/pellets etc and some large stones and you're away)


----------

